# Not too happy with the Kong...



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I've heard so many brag on how wonderful the Kong is and finally thought I'd try it as it would give Midgie something to do. She loves it. After having the Kong, I noticed the back of her elbows on her front legs bright red. Didn't know what to think. A few nights later, gave her the Kong again. I fill it with her dehydrated beef liver and tripe treats. Since the first night I gave her the Kong, I noticed her scratching had increased tremendously, but never linked it to the Kong. After the second time having the Kong, I had come home from work the next day and saw she was blood red and really raw under her right armpit all up her shoulder. In panick mode, give her a Benedryl, rub the area down with peroxide. Helps. Still not linking this to the Kong; give her the Kong last night and notice she getting a rash on her inner thigh chewing like mad. Start suspecting Kong, pick it up and smell it--Strong Chemical Rubber odor. I can't believe this. I've googled it to see if anyone else has had any problems, but only found one lady who said not one of her 7 dogs would touch the Kong.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I am one who just discovered the Kong for my three and they love it as well. Mine have not had any problems chewing/playing with it. However, I definitely noticed the rubber smell. I remember thinking "that's really strong"! She might be reacting to rubber??????


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Definitely the rubber. I read that they are made with neoprene which damages organs. She doesn't play with much and I really enjoyed watching her last night playing with it. So disappointed she's having such a severe reaction.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Mine have gone through the dishwasher multiple times and the smell has diminished. Have you put them through the dishwasher?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Yea, when I first bought it. At first I thought the dishwasher caused the rubber to smell like that but when I read the reviews, I saw several comments on the smell. They did say the smell gets less after washed a few times. There's definitely something in the rubber that she can't tolerate so I can't give it to her any more. Bummer!!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> Yea, when I first bought it. At first I thought the dishwasher caused the rubber to smell like that but when I read the reviews, I saw several comments on the smell. They did say the smell gets less after washed a few times. There's definitely something in the rubber that she can't tolerate so I can't give it to her any more. Bummer!!


AWWWW, so sorry. There are not that many things that Lady likes to play with but she loves the Kong which is nice to see. Stinks to keep them away from something they like!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm sorry to read this also...I don't give mine anything but kongs and antlers. I worry about choking with anything else. I've never had any issues either allergies can happen with anything...


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

So sorry to hear Midgie is allergic to her kong.


----------



## TedZeplin (Jan 14, 2014)

Oh that is a shame, Teddy loves his kong. It has made me rethink it now tho.
There is a similar toy on amazon kibble treat toy? Or something like this which isn't rubber. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I've used kongs for years and never had a problem, or noticed any smell. The not original kongs are often made in china and a lot of the kong products are iffy- but as far as I know the traditional kong is made in the USA still with rubber and is safe. Was it a traditional kong or something else?

The original kong does not have neoprene in it either- only the other kong products do.


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

I bought kongs for my two and they ended up being donated to the shelter. I hated the chemical smell and Afyer washing I actually licked it...I know probably a little crazy....but the taste was this terrible chemical bitter plastic. I use Planet Dog, same concept as Kongs but they are non toxic, Eco friendly and recyclable


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

TinyTails said:


> I bought kongs for my two and they ended up being donated to the shelter. I hated the chemical smell and Afyer washing I actually licked it...I know probably a little crazy....but the taste was this terrible chemical bitter plastic. I use Planet Dog, same concept as Kongs but they are non toxic, Eco friendly and recyclable
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I read reviews of a this lady's 7 dogs that would turn their nose up to the Kongs and she tasted the Kong to and said the same thing about the bitter chemical taste. Thank You so much for the Planet Dog tip. Think I will check it out.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

doginthedesert said:


> I've used kongs for years and never had a problem, or noticed any smell. The not original kongs are often made in china and a lot of the kong products are iffy- but as far as I know the traditional kong is made in the USA still with rubber and is safe. Was it a traditional kong or something else?
> 
> The original kong does not have neoprene in it either- only the other kong products do.


I made sure to buy the real thing-Kong. I bought the pink one and it says Kong on it. Guess I'll have to start taste-testing everything I buy for her to make sure it's safe. Lol Makes me wonder if they started using a different mixture with the Kongs of today compared to when they first started making them.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Wow, maybe the Kongs aren't as great as the dogs think. I don't know if I am willing to lick them though!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

That might be! All my kongs are at least 2 years old, copleys are older. I just licked the clean ones and they don't taste funny. Ill have to go smell some new ones!

And I meant there are some kong products that are real kongs, but are not the regular kong rubber. If it is solid pink it was not the traditional kong. Traditional kongs are solid kong red (traditional), black (tough) or a patterned pink/white (puppy), and shaped like a behive, bone, dental stick or ball. All the other products are made in china with strange rubber. Only the origional line is what i use. The new line of neon colored stuff smells horrible, I agree with that!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I just looked and the puppy ones are solid pink now! I guess it could have been a traditional one after all. I still suspect you may all be talking about the other kong products though, as I said mine passed the licking test.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

doginthedesert said:


> I just looked and the puppy ones are solid pink now! I guess it could have been a traditional one after all. I still suspect you may all be talking about the other kong products though, as I said mine passed the licking test.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They could be a knockoff of the original Kong, but I wonder if it's illegal to use the Kong name on them? I do think it is the original Kong and they are using different rubber to make them causing this strong smell and bitter taste.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Jayda said:


> Wow, maybe the Kongs aren't as great as the dogs think. I don't know if I am willing to lick them though!


Haha, I washed it before I licked. The smell is so strong with these that you don't have to lick them. If they have that smell I wouldn't give to your pups. Midgie was reluctant the first two times to touch the Kong, but the temptation of the beef liver and tripe was too great, but when I put a cracker in the Kong, she wouldn't touch the Kong for no cracker. Now I know why. Lol I just can't believe it took her having 3 reactions for me to realize it was the Kong.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

You could try the 'cube'. It comes in two sizes. It looks like dice. It has an opening for the food. Not really chewable, but is entertaining. I'd write the Kong company and see if they have any suggestions.?


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

This is the one I use - it's Orbee Orbo puppy, they make a regular orbee orbo too (I went to their site and it looks like they stopped making this model, but some places still have it for sale)
Planet Dog Orbee Tuff Orbo with Treat Spot Dog Toy for Your Puppy | eBay

They also have ball versions:
Planet Dog Orbee-Tuff Orbee Ball - Pink/Blue

Planet Dog Orbee-Tuff Cosmos with Treat Spot Dog Toy

Their stuff smells and tastes minty 

Another eco-friendly non toxic option is West Paw:
West Paw Zogoflex Tux Granny Smith Dog Toy


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

susan davis said:


> You could try the 'cube'. It comes in two sizes. It looks like dice. It has an opening for the food. Not really chewable, but is entertaining. I'd write the Kong company and see if they have any suggestions.?


Thanks Susan. I did email them this morning and sounds like they're trying to brush it off:

This is what I told them:
Just wanted to let you know my chi had a serious reaction to this Kong. The rubber has a strong chemical smell. I actually licked the Kong and it had a strong bitter-like chemical taste. Don't know what you're making the rubber out of/with, but it is dangerous. I just wanted to make you aware. I am on a chi forum and mentioned this problem and many also said theirs has that same odor and taste. The people who bought the Kong years ago claim there's no smell or taste. Don't know what's changed.

This is what they said:

Dear Lisa, 

Thank you so much for choosing KONG, and we appreciate you writing to us. 
Let me first explain the typical smell of our rubber toys. Natural rubber, which our product is made of, has a component they call "smoke sheet" which gives the rubber a smoky smell. This maybe (and often is) mistaken for a toxic or harmful smell however, in no way is it either toxic or harmful. Because this is a natural product it is sometimes difficult to get the exact same results each time. So there are toys that smell stronger than others. We have found that most dogs are attracted to this smell, but a small number do not like it. But, in no way will this smell harm your dog. 

If you do not like the smell, we suggest that you soak the toy in a water and vanilla extract mixture over night. The vanilla is the same thing that you may use to bake with. This typically will reduce the smell. 

You can actually buy rubber futures in the stock market. This is what we do on a regular basis. Depending on the rubber plantation, the country, or even the weather, the rubber can vary somewhat, since it is a natural product. One of a few reasons why there can be toys that have stronger smells than others. 

I also noted from your email that you are using a puppy KONG. The puppy KONG is recommended for puppies up to 9 months of age. The rubber is softer and this toy is used for the transition from puppy teeth to adult teeth. I would recommend that you move Midgie to the Red Classic KONG or our black Extreme, both of which comes inthe smaller sizes. Our rubber toys comes with a Safe User Guide which will help you in choosing the correct size KONG for Midgie. 

Sorry for any inconvenience this has caused you and Midgie. I hope this has answered your questions and given you some more details about our toys. 

Respectfully, 

Pam Clift 
Consumer Relations 

Kong Company 
16191 Table Mountain Parkway 
Golden, CO 80403


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

woodard2009 said:


> They could be a knockoff of the original Kong, but I wonder if it's illegal to use the Kong name on them? I do think it is the original Kong and they are using different rubber to make them causing this strong smell and bitter taste.


I am obviously making no sense here, but I see it is the origional kong you are using so it is kinda a moot point. What I was saying is that there are kong products, made by kong (not knockoffs) that are not made out of the natural rubber. They are made by kong but not in the "origional kong" line. Those are made in china and have strange ingredients. Only the origional kongs are made with the natural rubber and in the USA. So it might say kong, be made by kong legitimately, and be made in china. I only buy the origional kongs, the ones made in the USA. 

While I do buy the story they told you on e-mail (makes sense based on what i know about rubber manufacturing), I would think that if they got a batch that strong they would toss it! I'm still gonna be buying them, but now I am going to smell them first!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

It really doesn't matter, I was just trying to let everyone know my experience. I am by no means trying to convince everyone that Kongs are no good. I think they're a wonderful product. Just really sad that Midgie can't enjoy them. I'll check out other options. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I didn't mean to offend! I was just trying to say that the made in china ones are not the same quality as the traditional ones, and I was worried everyone misunderstood me! Sorry if I sounded like I was saying anything other than that.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

doginthedesert said:


> I didn't mean to offend! I was just trying to say that the made in china ones are not the same quality as the traditional ones, and I was worried everyone misunderstood me! Sorry if I sounded like I was saying anything other than that.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No hun. Your opinion is just as important to me as any others. Thanks.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Lisa, Maybe you could send that Kong back to the company, and ask for a replacement? I would take pictures of your pup and send it back with the Kong, and tell them that you have done alot of research, and know that this particular Kong is to blame for the irritation. Who knows, maybe there IS something wrong with the rubber? They wouldn't know unless they got the Kong back??


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

susan davis said:


> Lisa, Maybe you could send that Kong back to the company, and ask for a replacement? I would take pictures of your pup and send it back with the Kong, and tell them that you have done alot of research, and know that this particular Kong is to blame for the irritation. Who knows, maybe there IS something wrong with the rubber? They wouldn't know unless they got the Kong back??


Yea, but I wouldn't do it for the little bit of money the Kong cost me. I am mainly concerned with all the other animals that this might be affecting should it be toxic. Everything that comes out on the market today scares the heck out of me because of the so many recalls and deaths and I feel so helpless. The irritation is long gone and I knew after-the-fact I should of took pics, but didn't. Nothing should ever smell like that, especially natural products, but even so, people just don't want to believe what they can't see. I really should do something or say something because if dogs start suffering, I'm going to really feel guilty. Maybe my little email might have prompted the company to check into the matter, but I highly doubt it. Money, money, money. One voice, one complaint falls on deaf ears. I still have the Kong-Something's keeping me from throwing it away.


----------

